
Subsonic is no longer opensource - educar
http://forum.subsonic.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16604#p71128
======
jchampem
See also:

[https://github.com/sindremehus/subsonic/issues/1](https://github.com/sindremehus/subsonic/issues/1)
and
[https://github.com/EugeneKay/subsonic/issues/36](https://github.com/EugeneKay/subsonic/issues/36)

